# Free Calculators to check your Results



## skyciv (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

Thought you structural engineers might find this handy if you waned to create your own problems, solve them and then check answers against a known value. Here are some free calculators that may be useful for you all:

Truss Calculator - calculates the reactions and internal axial member forces of 2D trusses

Beam Calculator - bending moment, shear force and reactions of a 1D beam

Frame Calculator - bending moment, shear force and reactions of a 2D frame

Moment of Inertia Calculator - calculates Area moment of inertia, centroid and section modulus to name a few.

Hope it helps!


----------

